# Distribution d'une application RealBasic



## CathyGYM (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai développé une petite application sur RealBasic, et je souhaite la distribuer (à titre gratuit) à des collègues de travail. Je l'ai déjà fait tester à quelques uns, qui sont assez habitués au Mac ; en fait je leur ai fait un dmg comportant l'application proprement et les quelques fichiers de travail nécessaires au fonctionnement du logiciel. Après quelques petites modifications, cela marche très bien, mais il faut que les utilisateurs créent un répertoire et y mettent le contenu du dmg... 
Ce n'est pas insurmontable, mais ce serait plus propre si c'était automatique. Existe-t-il un équivalent à l'assistant "empaquetage et déploiement" que l'on a sur Visual Basic ? 
Si non, j'ai pensé faire un petit script application qui crée le répertoire en question et qui ensuite y transfère les fichiers contenus dans ce dmg...

```
tell application "Finder"
	set Mais to a reference to home
	try
		set PathDmg to folder "MonAppli.dmg" of folder "Téléchargements" of Mais
	on error
		-- Le répertoire n'existe pas, abandon de l'installation
		display dialog "Répertoire MonAppli.dmg.dmg non trouvé"
		return
	end try
	try
		set PathAppli to folder "RepertoireTravail" of Mais
	on error
		-- Le répertoire n'existe pas, on le crée
		set PathAppli to make new folder at Mais with properties {name:"RepertoireTravail"}
	end try
	duplicate folder PathDmg to PathAppli replacing yes
	display dialog "L'installation a été réalisée avec succès"
end tell
```
Malheureusement, çà ne fonctionne pas. La création du répertoire se passe bien (si je mets en commentaire ce qui précède), mais je n'arrive pas à pointer sur le .dmg... Apparemment il est considéré comme un fichier et non comme un répertoire...

Une idée ? Peut-être avez vous plus simple ?
Merci de votre aide...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)

Bonjour,


Le problème est qu'un DMG est un fichier, mais, une fois montée c'est un volume.
Il y a aussi d'autres problèmes :
1-- Si le dossier de téléchargements n'est pas celui par défaut, mais personnalisée.
2-- si le DMG est déplacé ailleurs, sur le bureau par exemple

Pour créer un installateur, c'est l'application "*PackageMaker*", si on a installé les "Developer Tools", il est complexe
il y a  aussi Iceberg gratuit , il est un peu plus simple.

Mais le plus simple est d'enregistrer ton script au format *application* OS X !0.6+ ou *Progiciel* OS X !0.5 et moins.

Dans le dossier "Resources"  du dossier "Contents" du (script application), crée le dossier "*MonAppli*" , ajoutes ton application RB et tes autres éléments dedans.

Voici le script

```
set Dossier_A_Installer to path to resource "MonAppli" -- dans le dossier "Resources" du bundle de cette application (script)

tell application "Finder"
	set Mais to a reference to home
	try
		set PathAppli to folder "RepertoireTravail" of Mais
	on error -- Le répertoire n'existe pas, on le crée
		set PathAppli to make new folder at Mais with properties {name:"RepertoireTravail"}
	end try
	duplicate Dossier_A_Installer to PathAppli replacing yes
end tell
activate
display dialog "L'installation a été réalisée avec succès"
```


----------



## CathyGYM (20 Février 2011)

> Pour créer un installateur, c'est l'application "PackageMaker", si on a installé les "Developer Tools", il est complexe
> il y a aussi Iceberg gratuit , il est un peu plus simple.
> 
> Mais le plus simple est d'enregistrer ton script au format application OS X !0.6+ ou Progiciel OS X !0.5 et moins.
> ...



Merci pour ces infos, toujours aussi rapide...

J'ai effectivement installé les "Developer tools" et je viens de vérifier que j'ai bien "PackageMaker". En plus j'ai trouvé un mode d'emploi qui a l'air bien fait (http://www.francis-fustier.fr/traduction6.html). Je vais donc essayer cette solution. Si je ne m'en sort pas j'aurai recours à la deuxième solution. 

Par ailleurs, je voulais au préalable ajouter un icône à mon application. J'ai cherché sur l'apple store, et j'ai trouvé deux outils permettant de créer des icônes (iDeveloper Icon Generator et icons) Quelqu'un a t-il un avis sur ces deux outils, ou un autre outil ? De préférence quelque chose de simple et pas cher car je ne pense pas m'en servir très souvent !

Merci encore...


----------



## Lio70 (20 Février 2011)

Package Maker n'est pas difficile du tout ! On peut meme deviner comment l'utiliser en lisant simplement ce qu'on voit a l'ecran...


----------



## CathyGYM (21 Février 2011)

> Package Maker n'est pas difficile du tout ! On peut meme deviner comment l'utiliser en lisant simplement ce qu'on voit a l'ecran...



Je confirme après utilisation... C'est génial ! et çà fait des logiciels d'installation professionnels


Par contre, quelqu'un a un conseil pour un générateur d'icône ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

Bonjour,



CathyGYM a dit:


> Par contre, quelqu'un a un conseil pour un générateur d'icône ?


L'application  "*Icon Composer*" dans le dossier "Applications/Utilities/" des "Developer Tools"


----------



## CathyGYM (22 Février 2011)

Ah oui... Je suis trop c.. car je l'avais sous les yeux quand j'ai utilisé PackaMaker ! En plus je cherchais sur App Store et j'étais sur le point de prendre une appli payante !
Je crois que j'ai posé une question stupide .... et que j'ai gagné le droite d'aller répondre à une question !
Merci Apple, et surtout merci Mac_Jac


----------

